# Dog Chase



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Neat little helicopter video of a dog chasing a couple of bad guys runnin' from the cops.

http://blutube.policeone.com/Clip-fs.aspx?key=5E1E72EAE53841E3&overrideC


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Damn I love dogs!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Charlie that was right here in the County I live in Brevard. Love to watch them dogs do their thing. Good vedio.:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

That was a pretty bad miss on the open field tackle...

Gotta love IR cameras and well trained dogs... You cannot run. You cannot hide.

I love the guys in the chopper laughing... lol

JW


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

The music was great with it.


----------

